# My 2 chinese algea eaters died. Out of the blue! why?



## brettxw (Mar 6, 2009)

My two Chinese algae eaters have just died. I have no idea why. They were active yesterday/last night.

The larger one was very very active. The smaller one I only saw once in a while when he/she came out from behind the fake plants.

The smaller one was dead inside of a rock "cave" I guess you could call it. I found the smaller one after realizing the larger one was pretty much dead. 

The larger one was also inside that cave and when I looked about 20 minutes ago, he was breathing and looked fine. I went into the kitchen and back and he was now in the middle of the tank laying on his side. That is when I saw the smaller one dead. I tried to move the larger one with fish net and he was not moving. His gills were slowly working but he was not moving. He seemed stiff when I tried to move him and showed NO movement at all. 

When I took the smaller one out of the tank he seemed to be more of a slight whitish color. The larger one was slowly showing white. His fins had white tips as well.

I have NO idea what could have caused this out of the blue and so suddenly. My levels are ok and nothing to be worried about. So I have no idea but something is slowly killing my fish 

I DID unplug the water heater because when ti turns on it would make this kinda loud clicking nose. Loud enough for me to hear on the other side of the room. There has been water condensation inside the heater. Thinking that could be the problem?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
can you say exactly what the water results are please,and the temperature of the tank.
have you added any thing else to the tank at all ?


----------



## brettxw (Mar 6, 2009)

Water temp was 76 degrees as it has been since day 1. All my levels were 0-.5%. According to the color chart. Even at .5% they have survived the entire length of the tank cycle. Just out of the blue they both die. GR!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Did something lynch out of the heater? What about the other fish?


----------



## brettxw (Mar 6, 2009)

Romad said:


> Did something lynch out of the heater? What about the other fish?



No, I've watched it up close for like 10 minutes while it was on and makign those clicking noises. I can admit I did hah. It just clicks and some of the decals/paint on the outside tube peel off. I've turned it off and back on when I need to get it a bit warmer. I SHOULD just go get a new heater.


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

you are using strips for water testing? if so, those are not very reliable i wwould recommend investing in a master liquid testing kit....i have API and it ran me about $33 from petco....also walmart does have some has well but you have to order them on-line and by the time you pay for shipping they are about the same price as the API


----------

